# 2009 Athens Archery



## Envy#21 (Dec 7, 2007)

Speeds, specs, and just facts about the bows? Maybe limbs, weight, and strings? How does it hold, draw, and feel at the shot? Price? Just a few questions nice looking bow thought. 



dkoutdoors said:


> Just got the new Athens Archery bow called the "ONE" this bow shoots like a dream and is virtually shock free. If you need more info please feel free to PM me.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

The bow comes with Barnesdale limbs, 31" A TO A, 7" brace height, Winners Choice string and cables, torqueless is makeing the side plates on the grip. It retails for $699


----------



## Envy#21 (Dec 7, 2007)

That should be a real hit for the $700 price tag. It could use a little styling but that is about it. How is it on speed? Im sure everyone is going to want to know. Also is that a two track cam or a three track?


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Envy#21 said:


> That should be a real hit for the $700 price tag. It could use a little styling but that is about it. How is it on speed? Im sure everyone is going to want to know. Also is that a two track cam or a three track?



I thought the owners of Athens posted on here a while back that it was 317 IBO but they were shooting for 320.


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice rig:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

DesignedToHunt said:


> I thought the owners of Athens posted on here a while back that it was 317 IBO but they were shooting for 320.


I think its faster than that, those are binarys:wink:

The bow draws very nice, hold well and lets up easy.

The fit and finish are flawless, the grip feels great as well.

Plenty of clearance for broadheads.

Shock free, very quiet and forgiving!!

This will make for a great hunting bow or for the guy that wants to shoot 3d and hunt with the same bow.

This will be my 2009 bow


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

just talked to my partner and he told me it is rated 330 fps. It is a very sweet shooter, quiet and vibration free.
If anyone is interested PM me and I can give you more information.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Do they have a solocam bow as well? I know for a fact they said they were shooting for 320 IBO with a bow, I may have got the models confused.


----------



## Redemption (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like everybody is copying Elite now.


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Do they have a solocam bow as well? I know for a fact they said they were shooting for 320 IBO with a bow, I may have got the models confused.


i rember them showing one before

i cant wait to try their bows ,the more the choices the better


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Redemption said:


> Looks like everybody is copying Elite now.






Remind me again who has been sued 37 times in the past 3 years?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Redemption said:


> Looks like everybody is copying Elite now.


elite does not own the patent on the cam system, they pay royalties just like everyone else who uses it.
Yes they have a solo cam as well, I will see if I can get a pic of that one, I know for a fact the binary system is alot smoother.


----------



## Envy#21 (Dec 7, 2007)

Elite paying royalties to athens or anyone else for this cam design?!?! I dont think so... If its a two track cam I know they are not paying royalties. 



dkoutdoors said:


> elite does not own the patent on the cam system, they pay royalties just like everyone else who uses it.
> Yes they have a solo cam as well, I will see if I can get a pic of that one, I know for a fact the binary system is alot smoother.


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

DesignedToHunt said:


> Remind me again who has been sued 37 times in the past 3 years?


----------



## Tater1985 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dennis how can I be so on the "up in up" in the archery industry and never even heard of this bow?

You and Josh need to do your job and fill me in on this kind of stuff! LOL.

I want to shoot it next time I'm out there.

Tater


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Envy#21 said:


> Elite paying royalties to athens or anyone else for this cam design?!?! I dont think so... If its a two track cam I know they are not paying royalties.


Envy, thats not what he said, there are a few bow MFG paying royalties for the use of this awesome system.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Athens*



Envy#21 said:


> Elite paying royalties to athens or anyone else for this cam design?!?! I dont think so... If its a two track cam I know they are not paying royalties.



Just some information:

As far as the patent licenes and other question that may arise from this post from DK outdoors. please let us handle the behind the scenes work that is part of our everyday business (i.e. Bow Manufacturers) before everyone gets out of control on the issues of patent law and our buisness relationships I am the only one that can answer the questions of who I'm dealing with on this Cam, so please let us do what we do best manufacture and provide you the most important part of our businessThe guys and gals who buy our products with great products. 

And for the record Pearson, Elite, Bowzone, Mathews, PSE, Parker, Hoyt, HC, Bear, Bowtech, Alpine, Ross, and anyone elsi I forgot to mention all make a great product and I think we should be thanking all of these companies for making good products and the fact that we can all come to the table and offer our products is what America is all about. and it is these companies that have kept me interested in archery all of these years so im the first to say " Thank You" 

I love archery and the look a kid gets on his face the first time he lets one fly that is what is important to me, so lets make the AT an enjoyable experience for all from the poster that has over a 1000 post to the guy that logs on for the first time.

Thanks
Jason


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> Just some information:
> 
> As far as the patent licenes and other question that may arise from this post from DK outdoors. please let us handle the behind the scenes work that is part of our everyday business (i.e. Bow Manufacturers) before everyone gets out of control on the issues of patent law and our buisness relationships I am the only one that can answer the questions of who I'm dealing with on this Cam, so please let us do what we do best manufacture and provide you the most important part of our businessThe guys and gals who buy our products with great products.
> 
> ...


the bow looks great i no i want one are you planning on setting up dealers anytime soon


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*single cam*



DesignedToHunt said:


> Do they have a solocam bow as well? I know for a fact they said they were shooting for 320 IBO with a bow, I may have got the models confused.


To answer the question we will be at the ATA show with a shooting lane we will have a single cam and this 2 cam bow for 2009 i will post pics in the MFG anouncments when we get all of the singles put together. and we are targeting the 320.

thanks again


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Dealers*



archerykid12 said:


> the bow looks great i no i want one are you planning on setting up dealers anytime soon



Please send all dealer inquireries to [email protected] com we will process them for 2009

we will be proshop only 

thanks

Jason


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> Please send all dealer inquireries to [email protected] com we will process them for 2009
> 
> we will be proshop only
> 
> ...


o im not a dealer i am just wondering if there will be any showing up in my area anytime soon


----------



## bosoxfan (Apr 19, 2007)

*Great post*


```
[PHP]"Just some information:

As far as the patent licenes and other question that may arise from this post from DK outdoors. please let us handle the behind the scenes work that is part of our everyday business (i.e. Bow Manufacturers) before everyone gets out of control on the issues of patent law and our buisness relationships I am the only one that can answer the questions of who I'm dealing with on this Cam, so please let us do what we do best manufacture and provide you the most important part of our businessThe guys and gals who buy our products with great products. 

And for the record Pearson, Elite, Bowzone, Mathews, PSE, Parker, Hoyt, HC, Bear, Bowtech, Alpine, Ross, and anyone elsi I forgot to mention all make a great product and I think we should be thanking all of these companies for making good products and the fact that we can all come to the table and offer our products is what America is all about. and it is these companies that have kept me interested in archery all of these years so im the first to say " Thank You" 

I love archery and the look a kid gets on his face the first time he lets one fly that is what is important to me, so lets make the AT an enjoyable experience for all from the poster that has over a 1000 post to the guy that logs on for the first time.

Thanks
Jason"

Awesome post.

Do you have a website?
```


----------



## Envy#21 (Dec 7, 2007)

Great post and I love the bow. Its always fun to see what people come out with that bow will be a great hit and Im sure your other bows will be as well. After I saw that first pic of your daughters bow I knew good things would come. The only reason for the earlier post is because people always seem to bash elite for patent infringement and lawsuit's. It gets really old hearing that stuff. Im sure do dont like to hear that another company made another cookie cutter bow if an elite. Which is not true. Good luck with the bows and I will look forward to shooting one the first chance that I get. Also, thanks for the nice post here, it was very professional. 



Athens1 said:


> Just some information:
> 
> As far as the patent licenes and other question that may arise from this post from DK outdoors. please let us handle the behind the scenes work that is part of our everyday business (i.e. Bow Manufacturers) before everyone gets out of control on the issues of patent law and our buisness relationships I am the only one that can answer the questions of who I'm dealing with on this Cam, so please let us do what we do best manufacture and provide you the most important part of our businessThe guys and gals who buy our products with great products.
> 
> ...


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*Well i want to show off my new Athens to. My bow is in Max-1 & it is sweetest looking bow i have ever owned & it's 1 heck of a shooter, all in all it is the perfect hunting bow. I want to thank Jason & Mike once again for this bow & Thrasher will make you guys proud of the bloodtrails im going to lay down with it. So guys & gals check out this bow because it is going to be one of americas most wanted.:wink:*


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *Well i want to show off my new Athens to. My bow is in Max-1 & it is sweetest looking bow i have ever owned & it's 1 heck of a shooter, all in all it is the perfect hunting bow. I want to thank Jason & Mike once again for this bow & Thrasher will make you guys proud of the bloodtrails im going to lay down with it. So guys & gals check out this bow because it is going to be one of americas most wanted.:wink:*


Nice looking rig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

Athens1 said:


> To answer the question we will be at the ATA show with a shooting lane we will have a single cam and this 2 cam bow for 2009 i will post pics in the MFG anouncments when we get all of the singles put together. and we are targeting the 320.
> 
> thanks again



I knew I wasn't making that up lol :darkbeer:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Envy#21 said:


> Elite paying royalties to athens or anyone else for this cam design?!?! I dont think so... If its a two track cam I know they are not paying royalties.


Elite or Athens does not own the patent on this cam system.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Nice looking bows. I am sure it will be a hot one.. Can't wait to be able to shoot one. How can we order them now?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

go to 
bassandbucks.com
or you can e-mail at

[email protected] com
This bow is the most smoothest drawing bow I have ever shot and like indiana ******* we have shot alot of them


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

there is nothing on that website about Athens Archery?


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

it is being updated as we speak, I am the assistant archery manager there, shoot us a e-mail and we will respond to your questions


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

hunter_tlh said:


> there is nothing on that website about Athens Archery?


website is new and parts are still under construction. Get ahold of Josh or Dennis and they can hook you up with an Athens!!!

These bows are extremely nice.


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

This little Athens bow is a real shooter. I have an honest 30" AMO draw length and after shooting it at 50 yards and putting together some very nice groups, it is the bow I will be shooting in 2009. I have never come across a bow with such a short ATA that I can shoot this well and that includes everything that the "Big 3" have to offer. Jason, the owner of Elite Archery, is one of the most innovative people I have ever met in the archery industry. I honestly believe this is just the beginning from Athens Archery.


----------



## Altiman94 (Jun 11, 2007)

Where do we get these if there are no dealers in my area yet? Also, are they adjustable draws with modules or fix draw only?


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> Just some information:
> 
> As far as the patent licenes and other question that may arise from this post from DK outdoors. please let us handle the behind the scenes work that is part of our everyday business (i.e. Bow Manufacturers) before everyone gets out of control on the issues of patent law and our buisness relationships I am the only one that can answer the questions of who I'm dealing with on this Cam, so please let us do what we do best manufacture and provide you the most important part of our businessThe guys and gals who buy our products with great products.
> 
> ...


This post alone makes me want to try one out:wink:


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Bass and Bucks are the exclusive on line dealer. They are the only ones that will be able to take orders on line. The two cam is draw length specific and are spot on with their AMO draw lengths. The one cam has a module for draw length adjustment.


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

LXCON3 said:


> This little Athens bow is a real shooter. I have an honest 30" AMO draw length and after shooting it at 50 yards and putting together some very nice groups, it is the bow I will be shooting in 2009. I have never come across a bow with such a short ATA that I can shoot this well and that includes everything that the "Big 3" have to offer. Jason, the owner of Elite Archery, is one of the most innovative people I have ever met in the archery industry. I honestly believe this is just the beginning from Athens Archery.


hey lx i think you ment Jason owner of Athens not elite LOL its got to be a sausage thing


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*LX typo?*



LXCON3 said:


> This little Athens bow is a real shooter. I have an honest 30" AMO draw length and after shooting it at 50 yards and putting together some very nice groups, it is the bow I will be shooting in 2009. I have never come across a bow with such a short ATA that I can shoot this well and that includes everything that the "Big 3" have to offer. Jason, the owner of Elite Archery, is one of the most innovative people I have ever met in the archery industry. I honestly believe this is just the beginning from Athens Archery.


hey lx i think you ment Jason owner of Athens not elite LOL its got to be a sausage thing

Thanks Bigin


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*What a moron calling Jason the owner of Elite Dude you know the Athens bows are way more sweeter than the Elite's. He must be eating a Angus & trying to type at the same time.:laugh:*


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Athens1 said:


> hey lx i think you ment Jason owner of Athens not elite LOL its got to be a sausage thing
> 
> Thanks Bigin



Too funny, quick delete////

I knew those big fat fingers would get him in trouble.:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

indiana ******* said:


> *What a moron calling Jason the owner of Elite Dude you know the Athens bows are way more sweeter than the Elite's. He must be eating a Angus & trying to type at the same time.:laugh:*


too funny!


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

Athens1 said:


> hey lx i think you ment Jason owner of Athens not elite LOL its got to be a sausage thing
> 
> Thanks Bigin



Yea, that's what I meant, Athens. I just had Elite on my mind because of the previous post's. I guess I should proof read once in a while. I am putting my fingers on a training program. They are sick of being beefy and being made fun of.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Anyone interested in the Athens bow can contact Josh or myself (Dennis) at 260-569-1853 or contact me via cell at 260-610-4970, Josh and I will gladly take care of you, Anybody who is in Indiana or relatively close please stop in at Bass and Bucks and shoot this beuty, your mouth will drop.


----------



## LXCON3 (Feb 18, 2005)

indiana ******* said:


> *What a moron calling Jason the owner of Elite Dude you know the Athens bows are way more sweeter than the Elite's. He must be eating a Angus & trying to type at the same time.:laugh:*


Hey *******,
I didn't know Jason was building womens and kids bows yet. I thought he just had 60-70 pound limbs. How are you pulling that bow that you have in the pictures back. If that is a kids bow in the picture could you please sell it to me so I could give it to my 8 month old son. I'm sure if it fits you, it will fit him.:wink:


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

Redemption said:


> Looks like everybody is copying Elite now.


whos? Elite???????



Really bud:wink: those bows remind me of Bowtech right down to the handle!


----------



## Redemption (Jul 18, 2007)

txcookie said:


> whos? Elite???????
> 
> 
> 
> Really bud:wink: those bows remind me of Bowtech right down to the handle!


What is the exact term for a copy of a copy?:noidea::lalala:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

*Heres a bump for a great Bow*


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

how about LH models?

Would seriously like to get my hands on a LH dual cam MAX1 camo. :tongue:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

mdewitt71 said:


> how about LH models?
> 
> Would seriously like to get my hands on a LH dual cam MAX1 camo. :tongue:


Lefthand bows will be ready very soon, Call and talk with Josh or Dennis at Bassandbucks.

Athens did not forget the lefthand guys!

I agree that Max 1 looks good.....I like a max1 riser with blk limbs....


----------



## dnbnt (Aug 27, 2006)

Jason,
God Bless & Good Luck!!! :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT for Athens


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Bump for a great bow and awesome company.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*bump*

another bump for a sweet shooting bow


----------



## gjtro (Sep 22, 2008)

*athens is very nice*

went to bass n bucks last week, checked out the athens while i was there. i did not shoot it but i was very, very impressed with the fit n finish, as well as the feel of the bow. very nice bow. to me it felt similar to a bowtech in the hand and pulled like the mathews (meaning the bi-cam hump was not real pronounced, solid thru out the pull). solid bow. congrats to athens for putting out a very nice bow, did not see the solo cam bow however. im sure it is nice also.


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Well you should have shot the bow, We have one in the range for customers to shoot. You would have taken one home if you did, The solo cam was redesigned so it set it back a tad, Jason is working on the solo cam now. Athens will have a booth at the ATA show and the bows will be in the demo area for everyone to shoot, You will be impressed when you shoot one.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Got this in the shop today. This bow will be available to test and check out in my shop here in southern Indiana. 

The finish is Next G1 Vista which is a really nice camo pattern.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Nice pics JC!!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Nice pics JC!!!!


It was at the shop when I went home for lunch. All I had time to do was install the limb driver, tie on a loop, set the let-off and check the timing, fling 8 arrows and take the pics. 

I'm glad there is a manufacturer here in my home state... :thumb:


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Very Awesome camo JC, I think it will get great reviews.


----------



## hunter_tlh (Nov 22, 2005)

Who exactly is making these bows? Have you ever built bows before? These are fine looking specimens..


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

Jason have been working on the Athens prototype bow for a few years and now he has perfected to his likeing, He also machines several other products for various companies as well as some archery companies, Once you get one of the Athens bow in your hand you will see what all the hype is, Jason has produced one heck of a bow and it flat out shoots and has virtually no noise or vibration.


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

ttt, from a hoosier living out west


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

BMG said:


> ttt, from a hoosier living out west


love the avatar,,,I used to drive past that sign everyday.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

I have ordered the Athens Accomplis comming in a week or two that bow is real fast, crazy smooth, and Totaly dead in the hand when shot . I would recomend anyone wanting to buy new thia year a great bow would be the New Athens company check em out !:teeth:


----------



## kravguy (Oct 12, 2006)

How many models are they coming out with? I've heard a few names, but always look like the same picture. So I am not sure if its the same bow with a different name, or a completely different bow.


----------



## HEARTBUSTER (Aug 10, 2007)

indiana ******* said:


> *Well i want to show off my new Athens to. My bow is in Max-1 & it is sweetest looking bow i have ever owned & it's 1 heck of a shooter, all in all it is the perfect hunting bow. I want to thank Jason & Mike once again for this bow & Thrasher will make you guys proud of the bloodtrails im going to lay down with it. So guys & gals check out this bow because it is going to be one of americas most wanted.:wink:*


Awesome camo!


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

funny sign. i was in tipton today. lol


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

kravguy said:


> How many models are they coming out with? I've heard a few names, but always look like the same picture. So I am not sure if its the same bow with a different name, or a completely different bow.


we have 2 models
a dual cam model called the accomplice
a single cam called the ONE


but we offer many colors and different camo options.

Look for the website soon!


----------



## tmolina (Nov 20, 2005)

*ttt*

The limb pockets and arrow shelf look like a Ross...


----------



## Crimefighter (Dec 11, 2005)

Hey Rodney, what kind of speeds are these bows getting? Thanks.

Brandon


----------



## DFINN (Jun 24, 2007)

*A hoosier bow*

This is good stuff. I work with a guy that shot this new bow while on a bow hunt in Northern Indiana,He said it was a "sweet shooting bow"Cant wait to shoot this one!! MY BE MY NEXT ONE


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Crimefighter said:


> Hey Rodney, what kind of speeds are these bows getting? Thanks.
> 
> Brandon


The dual cam has an IBO rating of 330

The single cam has an IBO of 310


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

rodney482 said:


> The dual cam has an IBO rating of 330
> 
> The single cam has an IBO of 310


Hay are you part of the company or just trying to help em out ? I told Josh B. I wanted the same camo that was on the accomlis in the shop He said that they might have a few in that color left .He was comming up to build mine and Daves bows that we orderd.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Shouldernuke! said:


> Hay are you part of the company or just trying to help em out ? I told Josh B. I wanted the same camo that was on the accomlis in the shop He said that they might have a few in that color left .He was comming up to build mine and Daves bows that we orderd.


Just a little helper..... I will be using the Accomplice for all my hunting in 09' 


If it was the next camo I am sure they have them. I think Josh has the next and the realtree,,the next looks better IMO .


----------



## highcountry77 (Mar 2, 2008)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Got this in the shop today. This bow will be available to test and check out in my shop here in southern Indiana.
> 
> The finish is Next G1 Vista which is a really nice camo pattern.


 Wow another version of elite rev cams wonderful


----------



## hpo (Jan 29, 2008)

JOSHM said:


> This post alone makes me want to try one out:wink:



ditto

That was a classy post-much appreciated and I'll be checking out one of those bows at the earliest opportunity!


----------



## slackster (Jan 6, 2008)

Just got back from The ATA show! The Athens line of archery bows and equipment was very impressive. Meet the owner Jason and gang. Very nice guys to talk to. Bow hanger gadget, full containment fall away rest where very nice and creative and well designed. The bows where nice and smooth dead in your hand. Camo patterns where nice especially the fade camo to black to camo riser was cool looking. Only thing I found I was not fond of was the shelf to grip transition. It had a sharp edge where thumb knuckle meet the bottom of shelf after about five shots my thumb was being rubbed raw. Wish it was machined a bit more into a smoother transition. Other than that you guys are on to something good. Keep it up!!!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

slackster said:


> Just got back from The ATA show! The Athens line of archery bows and equipment was very impressive. Meet the owner Jason and gang. Very nice guys to talk to. Bow hanger gadget, full containment fall away rest where very nice and creative and well designed. The bows where nice and smooth dead in your hand. Camo patterns where nice especially the fade camo to black to camo riser was cool looking. Only thing I found I was not fond of was the shelf to grip transition. It had a sharp edge where thumb knuckle meet the bottom of shelf after about five shots my thumb was being rubbed raw. Wish it was machined a bit more into a smoother transition. Other than that you guys are on to something good. Keep it up!!!




We encourage the feedback, good or bad, we can learn from it and it will only makes us better.


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*We want to thank all you guys & gals that stopped by the booth & checked out or shot the bows. Jason & Mike have a great line of products & im glad to be a part of the Athens team.:shade:*


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

I was at the Athens booth several times and they were getting bussier each time I went by. Great guys to talk with and the bow shot very nicely. I'll be watching very closely and may pick up the single cam version for hunting next year.

thanks
thenson


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

heading down to bass and bucks at the end of the week. taking some cash and an open mind. hopefully i will be headed home with one of these babies! :darkbeer:


----------



## ddworkm (Apr 4, 2006)

I am hoping to get an Athens soon :darkbeer:


----------



## bludb4butr (Sep 9, 2008)

I want to learn more about Athens. Do they have an operating website to check specs?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

bludb4butr said:


> I want to learn more about Athens. Do they have an operating website to check specs?


ATA 32" 
7" BH
330 IBO
50-60 60-70
26-30 DL in half inch incriments

Bows come standard with winnerschoice strings and barnsdale limbs.

we do realtree, and Next Gen 1 and Next Vista, we also have several custom colors and powder coating.

the website should be up and running soon.

athensarchery.com when you click on all you will be able to do is view the home page.

you can purcahse a bow online from bassandbucks.com they are the only dealer that can sell online.

Rodney


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump for the new bow company......:darkbeer:


----------



## roger46982 (Aug 30, 2004)

Didn't see em on Bass and Bucks web site..Only ten miles from Athens, how about buying directly from the shop?


----------



## JCINDIANA (Nov 19, 2008)

I am proud of u guys working on this bow. you are doing a good job getting awansers and keeping stuff up to date.this bow is made about 30 mins from my house.looks good. keep up the good work.i think my local archery shop is going to have athens bows last time i talked to him before to show jason was over with some bows show them off. he had a lot of good things about the bows and jason.i think this will be my next bow real soon.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

roger46982 said:


> Didn't see em on Bass and Bucks web site..Only ten miles from Athens, how about buying directly from the shop?


http://www.bassandbucks.com/athens-archery-i-23.html

Dealers can buy direct.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

Congrats. on a very impressive riser in the cut outs and finishing of the riser slots and the mix of the older limb pockets and the new style is very nice with the limb bolts. The lines and fit and finish is like no other to me. Thanks Badbow


----------



## #1phinsfan (Jan 8, 2009)

Just curious what kind of warranty will be offered with these bows and are there any accessories like matching quiver?


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*There will be a lifetime warranty to the original owner. As for accessories so far Athens has the Omega rest that is hands down the best rest i have ever had my hands on & if i know Jason the wheels inside his head are turning designing some other top of the line bow accessory that will blow away the competition.:thumbs_up*


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump for the new bows.....:tongue::wink::thumbs_up


----------



## #1phinsfan (Jan 8, 2009)

Is their rest the ld version shown on the previous page? What are we looking at price wise for the dual cam with the rest. Looking to buy new hunting/3d bow asap and these look like an awesome bow to consider. I'm leaning towards mathews, but I love to try new bows, I've owned everything from a Forge to Mathews and though I liked some better than others they are all relatively nice bows. These bows look like an awesome piece of equipment.


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

#1phinsfan said:


> Is their rest the ld version shown on the previous page? What are we looking at price wise for the dual cam with the rest. Looking to buy new hunting/3d bow asap and these look like an awesome bow to consider. I'm leaning towards mathews, but I love to try new bows, I've owned everything from a Forge to Mathews and though I liked some better than others they are all relatively nice bows. These bows look like an awesome piece of equipment.


the Dual cam accomplice from Bass and Bucks is $699 the rest is $129

If you need it shipped out of state, then the bow is $749 shipped to the lower 48. I do not have a date on when the rest will be ready.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bump....:wink::thumbs_up


----------



## Athens1 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Dealers*

Thank you for all of the response, 
we are picking up on an average of 2 to 3 new dealers daily, all orders will be processed in order they are received and we look fwd to the new relationships we are building. also we have some great specials for our dealers i.e. free shipping and free accessories. 

Thanks again and I look fwd to personally meeting all of you in the future I will be traveling to all of my dealers personally starting in the spring. Cant wait to put an actual handshake to my new friends.

I also wanted to say thank you to all of the new Machining clients we now have from our CNC machining services booth at the ATA it is awesome when you see that entrepreneurial fire in the eyes of the people who visited our CNC machining services booth, its a great feeling knowing you can help them bring an idea to life utilizing our engineering and manufacturing services.

God Bless America!!!!! lets keep her in all of our prayers.
Jason Hudkins


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Athens1 said:


> Thank you for all of the response,
> we are picking up on an average of 2 to 3 new dealers daily, all orders will be processed in order they are received and we look fwd to the new relationships we are building. also we have some great specials for our dealers i.e. free shipping and free accessories.
> 
> Thanks again and I look fwd to personally meeting all of you in the future I will be traveling to all of my dealers personally starting in the spring. Cant wait to put an actual handshake to my new friends.
> ...


hope i get to see one locally great looking bows


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

bump:wink:


----------



## teach4 (May 5, 2005)

Any pics of "the one" single cam?


----------



## Ringtail (Jul 18, 2007)

Any pics of the camo to black fade...?? 

That sounds awesome.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Just to clarify.

Bass and Bucks is not the only dealer that can sell "on-line". They are the dealer that all internet inquiries will be sent to to purchase on-line. They are the only on-line dealer in the sense that they will sell from their web site. You can purchase these bows from another dealer that you might have a working relationship with via the phone or the net.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

My dealer app is in, and bows on order!

Thanks
Aaron






Athens1 said:


> Thank you for all of the response,
> we are picking up on an average of 2 to 3 new dealers daily, all orders will be processed in order they are received and we look fwd to the new relationships we are building. also we have some great specials for our dealers i.e. free shipping and free accessories.
> 
> Thanks again and I look fwd to personally meeting all of you in the future I will be traveling to all of my dealers personally starting in the spring. Cant wait to put an actual handshake to my new friends.
> ...


----------



## rutnstrut (Sep 16, 2003)

I am really interested in these bows,but the website is still not up.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Any more info.........*

Sweet looking rigs and I know lefties are being made; what about the single cam model any info?


----------



## MeltonHunter2 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Athens archery*

Yes!!! this is a great bow and I have also shot it and I know Jason through his other job and i have been to see him at the shop and talked to them about it I am hoping to get one this summer. I am glad there is a bow maker in Fulton County and i have taken my Fred Bear over to him to tweak up when there is a problem he know what he is doing....


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*As for the single cam they have about 50 ready to ship but they have not been getting very many orders for the single cams. It seems like when the single cam guys shoot the 2 cam it's all over they have fell in love. If you get the chance to shoot 1 of these bows you will see that they are super sweet bows & you will probably be putting in your order for 1.*


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Got a 28.5 60lbs in this week. Shoots great!:thumbs_up 300grn shoot 305fps, 400grn 275fps!:darkbeer:

I can't wait for my 30" to come in!!!!!!:teeth::darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Back to the front!


----------



## poole (Jan 10, 2008)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Got this in the shop today. This bow will be available to test and check out in my shop here in southern Indiana.
> 
> The finish is Next G1 Vista which is a really nice camo pattern.


Is this cam any different than the rev cams by elite?


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

lets take this to the top!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Can't wait for my 30" cam!:shade:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Bring it back to the front!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT for the best bow made in Indiana...


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Any word on the website?


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Website is good to go.:darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Congrats to Athens for making Bowhunter world magazine....Excellent Job.


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

rodney482 said:


> Congrats to Athens for making Bowhunter world magazine....Excellent Job.


Awesome! I would like to read it! My bow is almost ready!


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

ShootingABN! said:


> Awesome! I would like to read it! My bow is almost ready!


its actually in Bowhunt America..Sorry about that:smile:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Great bow!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Front page!


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

My bow is in the mail.........:darkbeer:


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Got the Athens in!

Will post pic's this weekend!:darkbeer:

Bump for Athens!

Come on in to ShadeTree Archery LLC, Gretna VA 24557 and shoot one!:mg:


----------



## jeffhuntelk (Mar 25, 2007)

*??????????????*

Rodney

I got tourney starting soon would like to check out colors for target. How does a guy get a hold of someone from athens about getting a bow here in Oregon. Do they sell off web site????????????????


Jeff Yost


----------



## MidMoJeff (Jul 24, 2009)

jeffhuntelk said:


> Rodney
> 
> I got tourney starting soon would like to check out colors for target. How does a guy get a hold of someone from athens about getting a bow here in Oregon. Do they sell off web site????????????????
> 
> ...


PM Rodney...you might be able to make the field staff. If not, I know he knows of a place that will sell you one. Check out the other threads here about Athens, or go to athensarchery.com


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

ShootingABN! said:


> My bow is in the mail.........:darkbeer:


How long did you have to wait?


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

yes look at the other thread called athens archery. there is almost 170 pages and i seem to remember there was a post about what colors we liked. dont remember where it was though. they do have some sweet colors. the orange and black fade is my favorite. there is a white one with black limbs that is also very nice. the gun metal one also. oh well all of them look good! lol


----------

